# F.Pennetta vs R.Vinci. US Open. 12 Settembre 2015. TV Eurosport



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*Il tennis azzurro è nella storia. *Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci giocheranno domani la prima finale tutta italiana nella storia dei tornei singolari degli Slam e sul cemento dove gli italiani non hanno mai avuto una grande tradizione. 
*Flavia Pennetta ha eliminato in semifinale la n.2 del mondo Simona Halep con il punteggio di 6-1, 6-3, mentre una strepitosa Roberta Vinci ha escluso l'idolo a stelle strisce Serena Williams, n.1 del mondo alla caccia del Grande Slam: 2-6, 6-4, 6-4. 

*Pennetta o Vinci regaleranno alla nostra bandiera il secondo slam dopo il successo di Francesca Schiavone del 2010 al Roland Garros. Chi delle due avrà la meglio?

Per saperlo seguire la finalissima tutta tricolore di domani *a partire dalle ore 21*. Diretta TV Eurosport.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2015)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Momenti epici. Sarà bello godersi la finale senza per forza dover sostenere l'una o l'altra, sapendo che l'Italia è comunque sul tetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2015)

Vincerà la Pennetta naturalmente.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Dall'angolo del tennis in riferimento alla partita tra Vinci e S.Williams



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> anche in questa partita si vedeva che Serena fosse su un altro pianeta.



Vero. Ma quello era scontato. Serena Williams rimane sempre Serena Williams aldilà dell'euforia dei miei sfottò. 
Roberta Vinci, ma chiunque altro, per batterla, aveva bisogno di una mano considerevole da parte di Serena stessa. Io ho iniziato a sperarci dalla fine del secondo set e a crederci fortemente quando si è passati dal 2-0 Serena al 2-2 nel terzo. 
Comunque è storia!


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2015)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2015)

Grandiose!!!!! Giornata storica per lo sport italiano.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Settembre 2015)

Spero che la Rai compri i diritti per trasmettere in chiaro la partita, al Roland garros con la schiavone lo fece.


----------



## Milan7champions (11 Settembre 2015)

Davide contro Golia, impresa della Vinci, ora dopo il roland garros un'altra italiana vincera' uno Slam, brave


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2015)

O_____________________________o


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2015)

Domani alle 21 in diretta in chiaro su Deejay Tv (canale 9 del digitale terrestre) la finalissima tutta italiana degli US Open di Tennis tra Roberta Vinci e Flavia Pennetta


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Spero che la Rai compri i diritti per trasmettere in chiaro la partita, al Roland garros con la schiavone lo fece.



Sarebbero ascolti facili.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

Io lo sapevo che oggi vinceva la Vinci,


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che oggi *vinceva la Vinci*,


e che pennettava la Pennetta?


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e che pennettava la Pennetta?



Sono rimasto più sorpreso dalla vittoria della Pennetta, sinceramente


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Domani alle 21 in diretta in chiaro su Deejay Tv (canale 9 del digitale terrestre) la finalissima tutta italiana degli US Open di Tennis tra Roberta Vinci e Flavia Pennetta



Meglio così.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Settembre 2015)

Mi sono venuti gli occhi lucidi e pelle d'oca, grazie ragazze!
Al match point ho urlato come in finale dei mondiali....


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Domani alle 21 in diretta in chiaro su Deejay Tv (canale 9 del digitale terrestre) la finalissima tutta italiana degli US Open di Tennis tra Roberta Vinci e Flavia Pennetta



ma giocano alle 18 mmh... o posticipano il match oppure non è in diretta


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma giocano alle 18 mmh... o posticipano il match oppure non è in diretta



Vero. Sul twitter ufficiale non parlano di diretta in effetti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sono rimasto più sorpreso dalla vittoria della Pennetta, sinceramente



Chi vincerà la pennetta o la vinci? Io dico pennetta e anche con un punteggio netto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Chi vincerà la pennetta o la vinci? Io dico pennetta e anche con un punteggio netto.



Pure io dico che vince la Pennetta, ma dopo un incontro molto equilibrato, la Pennetta, è più fresca, ma la Vinci è galvanizzata dall'impresa che ha fatto


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)

Domani è dura decidere chi tifare. Mi piacciono molto entrambe. Forse per simpatia finirò per tifare Robertina


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*La storia e i confronti*

*Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci sono entrambe, naturalmente, alla loro prima finale in singolare in uno Slam. Entrambe di febbraio vengono dalla Puglia e con questo piazzamento hanno già ottenuti i punti necessari per scavalcare Sara Errani in classifica WTA e quindi da lunedì saranno numero 1 e 2 del tennis italiano, a seconda di chi vincerà. Entrambe sono state protagoniste nei 4 successi dell'Italia in Fed Cup tra il 2006 e il 2013. Presentiamole! 







*Flavia Pennetta è nata a Brindisi il 25 febbraio 1982, prima di questo torneo occupava la posizione numero 26 in classifica e sarà numero 17 da lunedì in caso di sconfitta, mentre salirà addirittura al numero 8 (e sarebbe best ranking personale, in piena lotta per il "Masters" di fine anno) se dovesse trionfare. In confronto a Roberta è più titolata in singolare con 10 successi WTA, tra cui il prestigioso torneo da 1000 punti di Indian Wells 2014, dove fu vincitrice in finale su Agnieszka Radwanska. Ha già vinto uno Slam in doppio, gli Australian Open del 2011 in coppia con Gisela Dulko. *






*Roberta Vinci è nata a Taranto quasi un anno dopo Flavia, il 18 febbraio 1983. Partita qui dal numero 43, ha già scalato 24 posizioni arrivando alla 19 e se dovesse vincere salirà al numero 11 (e sarebbe best ranking personale eguagliato). I maggiori successi li ha ottenuti in doppio in coppia con Sara Errani, insieme le "Chi-Chi" hanno conquistato il Career Grand Slam, 2 successi negli AUS Open, 1 al Roland Garros, 1 a Wimbledon e 1 negli States. In singolare ha portato a casa 8 titoli WTA di livello International, l'ultimo a Palermo nel 2013 proprio ai danni di Sara Errani. 
*
Quello di domani sarà il DECIMO confronto in carriera tra Pennetta e Vinci in singolare.
*Il bilancio ci fa pensare a un pronostico incerto, visto che 5 sono i successi di Flavia, contro 4 di Roberta. Il confronto più recente è avvenuto proprio qui a New York, nei quarti di finale degli US Open 2013, con Flavia che vinse 6-4, 6-1. In precedenza solo un'altra sfida su superficie dura: risale al torneo di Tokyo del 2009 ed ebbe la meglio la Vinci con il punteggio di 6-1, 6-2. Si profila quindi un match molto combattuto. Vinca la migliore!!


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2015)

Non seguo molto il tennis ma sentire che Serena Williams perde, tra l'altro contro un'italiana mi ha colpito molto. Grande Roberta Vinci.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2015)

impresa che rimarrà storica, cmq vada a finire. 

vinca la migliore e che sia una bella partita.


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2015)

la finale è alle 21.00 non alle 18.00 state tranquilli


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *la finale è alle 21.00 *non alle 18.00 state tranquilli



Bene grazie, ho visto adesso il programma. Correggo!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Il tennis azzurro è nella storia. *Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci giocheranno domani la prima finale tutta italiana nella storia dei tornei singolari degli Slam e sul cemento dove gli italiani non hanno mai avuto una grande tradizione.
> *Flavia Pennetta ha eliminato in semifinale la n.2 del mondo Simona Halep con il punteggio di 6-1, 6-3, mentre una strepitosa Roberta Vinci ha escluso l'idolo a stelle strisce Serena Williams, n.1 del mondo alla caccia del Grande Slam: 2-6, 6-4, 6-4.
> 
> *Pennetta o Vinci regaleranno alla nostra bandiera il secondo slam dopo il successo di Francesca Schiavone del 2010 al Roland Garros. Chi delle due avrà la meglio?
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci sono entrambe, naturalmente, alla loro prima finale in singolare in uno Slam. Entrambe di febbraio vengono dalla Puglia e con questo piazzamento hanno già ottenuti i punti necessari per scavalcare Sara Errani in classifica WTA e quindi da lunedì saranno numero 1 e 2 del tennis italiano, a seconda di chi vincerà. Entrambe sono state protagoniste nei 4 successi dell'Italia in Fed Cup tra il 2006 e il 2013. Presentiamole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

_*L'incredibile punto conquistato da Roberta Vinci al termine di un incredibile scambio che ha demolito moralmente Serena Williams. Si era sul 3-3, vantaggio Williams, nel terzo set, sul servizio dell'americana.* Roberta annulla la palla game e chiede gli applausi del pubblico. Il match vira in quel momento: Robertina conquista il break del 3-4 e non cederà più la battuta. Serenona è sconfitta.





_


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*Uno scambio prolungato portato a casa in modo magistrale da Flavia Pennetta nella semifinale di oggi contro Simona Halep. Il match era appena iniziato, Pennetta conduceva 2-1 senza break. *_Flavia vince qui lo scambio che vale il 15-15 nel quarto game, il quale si concluderà con il break azzurro e darà inizio alla cavalcata che conduce Pennetta in finale. Flavia scava un solco incolmabile per la rumena che cede il set 6-1 e cadrà 6-3 nel successivo paziale. 





_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

Non seguo il Tennis quindi chiedo quanto é importante questo Torneo??

E quali sono i tornei piú importanti nel Tennis?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non seguo il Tennis quindi chiedo quanto é importante questo Torneo??
> 
> E quali sono i tornei piú importanti nel Tennis?



è uno dei quattro tornei più importanti al mondo (a pari merito) che sono:

Australian Open
Roland Garros
Wimbledon
*US Open*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2015)

La Vinci era data 300 a 1 ...ma non è che la Williams si è giocata qualcosa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è uno dei quattro tornei più importanti al mondo (a pari merito) che sono:
> 
> Australian Open
> Roland Garros
> ...



Grazie mille.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2015)

e comunque che sangue che mi fa la Pennetta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Dimenticavo di aggiornare questo: ha portato discretamente fortuna 
Le italiane ai quarti agli US Open 



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 2008 Flavia Pennetta
> 2009 Flavia Pennetta
> 2010 Francesca Schiavone
> 2011 Flavia Pennetta
> ...


----------



## sbrodola (12 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Vinci era data 300 a 1 ...ma non è che la Williams si è giocata qualcosa?



300 sarà stata vincente torneo in antepost. Nel match vs Serenona sarà stata a 12 o qualcosa di simile


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2015)

una dellepiu' grandi sorprese della storia...Serena aveva vinto gli ultimi 3 US Open,incredibile


----------



## juventino (12 Settembre 2015)

Causa malessere posso commentare solo ora quest'impresa leggendaria (non è esagerazione perché di questo si tratta). E' davvero bello poter guardare una finale in modo così tranquillo.



smallball ha scritto:


> una dellepiu' grandi sorprese della storia...Serena aveva vinto gli ultimi 3 US Open,incredibile



Quanto mi dispiace per la culona


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2015)

Si preannuncia come una delle partite più brutte di sempre: due grandi amiche che si giocano una contro l'altra il trofeo della vita.

Ma un orgoglio enorme per la nostra Italia e un momento storico per tutto lo sport tricolore.
Sarà una di quelle date che verranno ricordate per sempre.


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia come una delle partite più brutte di sempre: due grandi amiche che si giocano una contro l'altra il trofeo della vita.
> 
> Ma un orgoglio enorme per la nostra Italia e un momento storico per tutto lo sport tricolore.
> Sarà una di quelle date che verranno ricordate per sempre.


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2015)

in caso di vittoria Flavia salirebbe al numero 7


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Settembre 2015)

Penso vincerà Flavia.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2015)

Mi aspetto una brutta partita, entrambe saranno divorate dalla tensione. Vedo favorita Flavia, mi sembra in missione come a Indian Wells e ha speso meno.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Il mitico Stefano Benzi


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Roberta vinci salva 6 palle break ma alla fine si deve arrendere nel quinto game. Flavia passa a condurre 3-2 e servizio.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Che bona la Pennetta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Controbreak Vinci alla prima occasione. Si torna in parità 4-4


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

6-6 e si va al tiebreak


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Flavia porta a casa il tiebreak e vince il primo set


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Pennetta prende il largo nel secondo set, 4-0 e servizio


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Tre match point pennetta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

FLAVIA VINCE GLI US OPEN. Splendido abbraccio finale tra le due italiane


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Pennetta vince gli US Open 2015 *


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2015)

Ha vinto la giocatrice più forte e probabilmente anche la più meritevole di vincere uno slam per il tennis che ha espresso in tutta la sua carriera. Alla Vinci rimane una grandissima soddisfazione, quella di aver negato il grande slam a Serena, un posto nella storia le spetta di diritto.

P.S. Ho capito bene? Si ritira Flavia?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

*Flavia Pennetta annuncia il suo ritiro dal tennis. *


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Flavia Pennetta annuncia il suo ritiro dal tennis. *


a fine stagione


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la giocatrice più forte e probabilmente anche la più meritevole di vincere uno slam per il tennis che ha espresso in tutta la sua carriera. Alla Vinci rimane una grandissima soddisfazione, quella di aver negato il grande slam a Serena, un posto nella storia le spetta di diritto.
> 
> P.S. Ho capito bene? Si ritira Flavia?



D'accordissimo


----------

